# First DIY project---Window Casing---WIP



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very nice job for your first time out. 

Keep up the good work and thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done, it looks great!


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Looks alot better. Enjoy trying to line up and hide your mitre cut gaps and getting everything to sit flush together? That was my first experience.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

look'n good. 

what i found works great to hid the gaps, or gaps that might form after wood acclimates to your room, is to squish some flexible polyfil into the crack. this stuff can also be painted, so its good to do this before you paint the trim.

also, you can squish some into your nail holes to hide it. flexible polyfil is sandable, but you really don't need to do it if you rub it in with your thumb and clean up excess with a damp cloth.

available from HD comes in little hand size tubs.

Knucklez


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice. Enjoy the time you spend admiring your work.


----------

